

Craigslist Scam - gongfudoi
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/03/craigslist_scam.html

======
jcl
This sort of thing has happened several times before:

[http://www.king5.com/topstories/stories/NW_040507WABcraigsli...](http://www.king5.com/topstories/stories/NW_040507WABcraigslistadLJ.34e92f1d.html)

